# Is ammonia .5 ppm good, or too high?



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is ammonia .5 ppm too high, im pretty sure its ok, but i wanna be safe?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

and while im still on, can i put a kissing gourami in my 20 gal with a blue gourami in it?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

you want ammonia at 0ppm and you should be fine with the gourami mix.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok, thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

> you want ammonia at 0ppm and you should be fine with the gourami mix.


Gump, did you see the thread with what is in the 20g. Its overstocked...please don't add anything else.

Kissing gouramis  get BIG....too big for a 20g. Sorry!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, kissing gouramis get about 12".

Also, you need 0 ammonia or your fish will die.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Gump, did you see the thread with what is in the 20g. Its overstocked...please don't add anything else.
> 
> Kissing gouramis  get BIG....too big for a 20g. Sorry!



No im just going off of what i see in this thread. As for max size i've only seen KGs around the 6" mark a few times and never heard of anyone actually owning a 8"+.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ive seen a 10"er in person. Impressive fish


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

I have also seen a rather large and aggressive kissing gourami...probably around 9 inches.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've seen several pushing 12"


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

tiger barb u cant get any more fish u allready have way to many


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Ammonia readings that are .5ppm are fine but it all depends on when you're getting that reading. eg. If you just complete a water change and you're getting a reading but is gone within a day, then it's fine. That just means that your tank is cycled and is converting NH3/4 into NO3. However if you are getting that reading for days after a water change then your tank is not quite cycled or your bioload is too much for your filtration to handle. So it all depends on how often and when you're getting a NH3/4 reading. Are you getting a nitRITE reading as well?

Zig.


----------

